# Meow



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm "new"... meowwww :mrgreen:

Share soom love now people! wOOt


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hi and welcome :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Duddddeeeeeee! I'm sure we'll be saying our good byes sooon as well... given the chance. :roll:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hii and welcome new member!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome friend :mrgreen:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome on this forum!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello Rein... I get the feeling we've met before :mrgreen:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi, i dont know but who, what, where, when, why :?:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Shhhhhh can't say on here.... *Hides from rev*


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Dopeninja said:


> Shhhhhh can't say on here.... *Hides from rev*


lol well as long as you got a fresh ip there is nothing to hide from


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Got soom magical programs which alter your ISP address.... shhhh :mrgreen:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Dopeninja said:


> Got soom magical programs which alter your ISP address.... shhhh :mrgreen:


Yeah what are you using? I need to get a usa ip, because i cant watch usa videosites atm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Hacked Easy Hide IP

Would you like a copy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Dopeninja said:


> Shhhhhh can't say on here.... *Hides from rev*


Bye Darren :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

see ya around m8. next time try to last at least more than 2 days :!:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> see ya around m8. next time try to last at least more than 2 days :!:


He was banned for a reason. Namely that of being a complete nob. I'm sure Rev has better things to do than play hide and seek with Darren, he has a life, maybe he could tell Darren where to find one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Ouch, you really do dislike me Lyns ... that's hot :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, YES :idea: Reality finally sunk in. Ah you love it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

It sunk in but then sank to the bottom and out because it's irrelevant... You're starting to act like my ego sweet cheeks, what a wonderful monster i've created :roll: *yawns*


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> see ya around m8. next time try to last at least more than 2 days :!:


Come here acting like i'm not me? What's the point of that... besides I hadn't done anything wrong till Lynz started to cry because she knew she wouldn't be able to handle me in the future. "There There"

I do have respect for women, although I don't class Lynz as a woman.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Bingo, there is the real Darren ^^^ I knew I'd get the real one to come out eventually.

Darren, you sent me like 20 friend requests on facebook already that I ignored....yet you keep sending them, two days ago you sent me another message asking if I would talk to you...Oh yeah.....in light of that... your argument about irrelevance is really convincing......It's like some kind of harassment and it's boring.

I'm not interested in handleing you lol...eek.... Just go away and do it quietly without spitting your dummy at me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

I came out myself?

I think it was 40 Lynz. Meh me's tired :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm tired talking and done saying anything else to you on fb or on here ever, hopefully you've got that one now.

I have a _real_ man to go talk with, as long he respects me as a woman-his woman-which he does, that's all I care about.

Have a nice life Darren......Goodluck because you definitely need it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG... I've been rejected by a person from the internet i've never met before


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL I'd still reject you if we met.... :mrgreen: Okays point taken "some random fella of the internet" I know what you meant, you're right, in that case just leave me alone and stop harassing me.

And stop with the "you want me banned shit", I didn't ban you, Revelation banned you already so if you gotta problem with that take it up with him and not me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG stop making me reply to your posts so you can avoid phoning the cops stating i'm "harassing" you


----------

